# Kimber Ultra Carry II



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was looking at a Kimber Ultra Carry II/ Night Sights (LG)™ .45 ACP - 

My question is - I'm a lefty and it does not have a ambidextrous safety.

Can a ambi safety be put on the gun?

Thanks for your input.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes.










http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/1911/AmbiSafety/tabid/439/Default.aspx


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

ThanksVAMarine for your answer - I followed the link and it said that the Wilson ambi would not fit Kimber.

Did I read it wrong?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It said it would need fitting....

Kimber _currently_ uses a different style thumb safety for their ambis which is fastened to the an elongated hammer pin. To use the other safety that pin would have to be replaced and the Wilson part installed.

As Kimber markets guns with the CT grips and the ambi safety all ready on it, I would definitely recommend giving them a call fisrt and see if you can get a Kimber factory part from them. They sell a bobbed half, but it looks like you need to all ready have an ambi to use the new part.


----------



## bunk (Sep 23, 2009)

Kimber sells them on there site.

http://www.kimberamerica.com/shop/section.php?xSec=21


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks again.

:smt1099


----------

